# New additions to the farm!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We finally found some Buff Orpington chicks! Yippee!  I've been looking for them, but the local farm stores sell out within hours after they arrive so it's been hard to find them! Had to drive a town over to pick up something and found a little feed store and what do ya know they had 8 left! 

We had a small flock of them 6 years ago or so and got out of them, but i've really been wanting to have them on the farm again. However, my chicken raising skills have kind of dwindled away so any tips, tricks, or helpful advice...I would love to hear! I'm considering getting a couple turkeys as well, if anyone has any experience with them as well...i'm all ears! 

Anyway...here are the little babies. They're a week old today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I just love chicks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Me too! I'm having a hard time letting them be...just wanta play with them all the time! :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Cute, congrats! You might want to check their sexes before they are too old.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , look how tiny they are , lolol So cute 
I forgot how small mine were , lol They are so sweet !
Enjoy them , they stay small for only a short time


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! They should all be girls. I think it'd be pretty hard to sex them at a week old and I have no idea what i'm looking at. :laugh: Don't mind waiting to find out either.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, are they a week old? I think that is too late to know now, although it doesn't REALLY matter. 

They are so cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing you have at least on rooster in there. Most of them look like hens to me, though.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Too cute! I had the buff o's and loved them. I couldn't get them last year so I went with New Hampshire reds (you should see my rooster-omg is gorgeous), anyway they are good layers as well. It's usually not recommended to house chickens and turkeys together because of hmm let me remember- it's black leg.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I LOVE the Reds , they are stunning when they mature !!
I have Buffs right now and they lay darn good ! Couldnt be happier withe them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The chicks did really well last night and are quite active this morning which is great to see. Glad they're settling in well.



OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm guessing you have at least on rooster in there. Most of them look like hens to me, though.


Yeah it wouldn't shock me if there's a roo or two in there.



> Too cute! I had the buff o's and loved them. I couldn't get them last year so I went with New Hampshire reds (you should see my rooster-omg is gorgeous), anyway they are good layers as well. It's usually not recommended to house chickens and turkeys together because of hmm let me remember- it's black leg.


Thanks for the info.! New Hampshire reds look like a really beautiful breed too!



> I LOVE the Reds , they are stunning when they mature !!
> I have Buffs right now and they lay darn good ! Couldnt be happier withe them.


That's good to hear! I'm glad I went with the Buffs, seem like the perfect breed for what i'm wanting!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like the buff's docile personality, layers compared to NHR is about the same. They are a little more of a dual purpose bird than NHR (although they are both classified as dual purpose). When I bought my so called pullets- 2 out of 10 were roosters. Which was ok with me since I wanted a roo, and last year a **** killed the other rooster and half the hens!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Buffs! They are my absolute favorite, so pretty and sweet, decent layers, and the roosters are delicious roasted! I hope you enjoy them!
This is El Dorado, our rooster. We love him!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

To be honest, we are selling ours because they are NOT nice! SO brutal! The Rocks seem MUCH more docile to me, but that is just my opinion. Maybe it is just my birds. Everyone loves theirs, I wish I could do the same!

We raised ours from babies, they are 2 years old now and great layers. They are just so rude and flighty. That is weird that I'm the one with the mean ones. *sigh* I guess I always am!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Grace, I'm sorry yours are mean!  I like Rocks too, but I think the Buffs are prettier. If you like gold, maybe try some Buff Rocks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yeah it's strange. My NHR lay daily nice brown egg, and pretty calm. When I had buff's they were cold hardy and very docile, when I had B rocks they laid well but always seemed more aggressive, the Rhode islands were pretty close to the NHR.
Here's my NHR, born last May, one of the few who survived the **** attack- although the **** got a huge bite out of his back. Clean and wound kote did wonders.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I do think Buffs are beautiful birds, though! That's weird, I have never heard of Buff Rocks. I will have to think about that. Maybe someday. 

Clearwater, I did have a RIR roo that was just beautiful, and docile. He looks almost exactly like your roo... to a weird extent!

I actually loved that chicken, first chicken I had actually loved. He only lived here for about 2 weeks, and then a coyote got him. He always had some kind of parasite, too, but I liked him anyway.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Buff Orp won me over into purchasing black Orp, blue Orp, and splash Orp. Have 2 Choco Orp saved for early summer. Excited! Hoping for a roo/hen pair!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear your buffs aren't very nice Grace! That's surprising to hear! All i've been hearing is the opposite! When we had ours last time, they were the sweetest, most docile chickens I had seen. That's probably why I was smitten with them from the start, so easy to handle, friendly, quiet. I love them!

mjs...lavender orpingtons caught my eye! Wish they had some available at the feed stores around here so I wouldn't have to order them, but maybe next time!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Sorry to hear your buffs aren't very nice Grace! That's surprising to hear! All i've been hearing is the opposite! When we had ours last time, they were the sweetest, most docile chickens I had seen. That's probably why I was smitten with them from the start, so easy to handle, friendly, quiet. I love them!
> 
> mjs...lavender orpingtons caught my eye! Wish they had some available at the feed stores around here so I wouldn't have to order them, but maybe next time!


I highly suggest finding a breeder. Bigger, better looking birds with substantial health! I may be able to send you the right way, when the time comes.


----------



## viklynn (Apr 5, 2013)

I will be getting my first set of chicks in a week. Can I ask what kind of bedding are you using?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

mjs500doo said:


> I highly suggest finding a breeder. Bigger, better looking birds with substantial health! I may be able to send you the right way, when the time comes.


That would be great if you could keep me in mind! Thanks!



> I will be getting my first set of chicks in a week. Can I ask what kind of bedding are you using?


Congrats! I'm using wood stall pellets. That's what all the feed stores around here have been using so I got those, thought it'd be an easier transition for the chicks to have the same stuff, but I think i'll go with the wood shavings next time. These work just fine though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of the little vultures from today. They're growing well and into that ugly stage!


----------

